# Normal signs of aging?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm asking these questions for a friend of mine with 13 year old retriever mix.

First off, they discovered what has been diagnosed as a fatty cyst by her kidneys. The vet stuck a needle in it a oily clear substance came out. They didn't actually run tests but said it was harmless based on that. Should they insist on running test to confirm?

She does this teeth chattering and slamming her jaw shut over and over until you snap her out of it.

She also sometimes just stands and stares until you snap her out of it.

Lastly she sometimes growls and barks when people she knows come in the house, like she doesn't recognize them. You can snap her out of it too.

Please let me know what you think might be going on and what they can do to help her.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

There is such a thing as Canine Dementia

Senior Dementia in Dogs: Common Signs of Canine Senility

This is one of many websites that has information on it. Some of your friend's dog symptoms match.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish I could offer more advice for your friend. All that I can say is that I hope that everything works out and that his/her dog will be in our thoughts and prayers. If it were my dog I would probably be getting a second opinion.

Best of luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your friend. I'm not sure about the oily aspirate (get a second or run a biopsy on it), but some of the others sound like canine dementia or possibly visual impairment. A second veterinary opinion is what I'd do--just to rule out some sort of eye disorder or dementia issue. The jaw slamming could be something else--not going to speculate other than recommend they see a vet.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am thinking absence seizures. These can often be brought about by low thyroid. Have they had a full senior blood panel done recently?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I also thought of seizures brought on by low thyroid. They need a full panel.


----------

